
“Currently, it is not possible to add an SSL certificate to your site.” - eliyak
https://www.wix.com/support/html5/article/request-adding-an-ssl-certificate-https-to-your-site
======
kevinmitnick
WIX is not supporting SSL Certificate, thats the reason and there is no option
to Add it.

